# What can I feed fussy Yorkie and Morkie?



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I seem to be constantly asking advice on here lately but here goes. I put my boys on Natures Diet wet food along with a small amount of Royal Canin breed specific kibble which they seemed ok with. I tried Simpsons Sensitive kibble but they hated it.
Now since my Morkies steroids have been reduced he is totally leaving the kibble and is getting bored with the natures diet. My Yorkie is the same, they will eat the Natures diet the first day I alternate the flavour but I have to throw it away. They adore boiled chicken but I can't just give them that as my Yorkie gets diahorrea if I give that with the kibble more than once. Raw is totally out as my Yorkie won't touch anything uncooked and the hospital won't allow my Morkie to have a raw diet due the his meningitis and the parasit build up in raw food if it's not eat ASAP. I have contacted Millie's Wolfheart about kibble size ect but they couldn't be bothered to respond help! My Yorkie has plaque build up if on total wet food and I have to be careful not to brush their teeth too often as the tooth paste gives them diahorrea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

By changing foods all the time you've taught your dogs that if they don't eat what you put down for them, they'll get something better.

Personally I'd choose what you want to feed, put it down and if they don't eat it, take it away and don't give any food until the next meal. It might take a few meals for them to realise that's all their getting (depending on how stubborn they are!) but eventually they'll eat!

Throwing food away because they won't eat it is completely ridiculous and must be costing you a fortune.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I am surprised that you haven't heard anything from Millies - try ringing them as they are very good over the phone


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback but you don't know my boys haha! Sammy would starve himself to the point of illness if he doesn't like something and Denzil has been fussy since we got him. His breeder had fed him on a mixture of wet and dry pedigree chum puppy food and he was eating grass to make himself vomit!
My sister has two Yorkies and they make themselves vomit if she tries to make them eat something by feeding nothing else. They have really keen sense of smell too! I can't really starve Denzil to eat either as he is on high does of steroid which must be given with food and if he doesn't eat enough he has violent episodes of vomiting so I have to be careful. I will give them a bot of chicken in between the natures diet and try to find a better kibble I suppose thanks anyway.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I have contacted Millie's Wolfheart about kibble size ect


Taken a piccy of my Millies for you 
Couldn't find my ruler, but thats a pretty standard 10p with them










My lot are on Millies and Lupo Sensitive dry food. They aren't the fussiest dogs in the world, but Frodo has a delicate tum and these seem to agree with him and the other two!
For wet food we use Rocco, Lukullus, Fishmongers trays and Wainwrights trays.

Recently I got some pouches to try from Zooplus. Herrmanns Organic, Lukullus and Gran Carno Exotic. They come in little pouches too (125g), so if you got some and your tiddlers didn't like it you wouldnt have to chuck a load out 
Too expensive to feed mine (totalling nearly 50kg) in the long run, but good for putting in kongs etc


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

As shown above Millies Wolfheart is eaten by all sizes of dogs without problems. As you can see from the above post the Hunters Mix os the smallest size, and has gone down well with most of the dogs that have tried it (mine included). I'd try ringing them again as they are really helpful. I know they have just opened a new warehouse and are preparing for Crufts so might be a bit busy, but they usually get back to phone calls.

My puppy is a fussy eater too, has always been. The only thing that worked for her was the tough love approach as mentioned earlier. Give them the food, if after 20 mins it's not been eaten pick it up & don't give them anything, and I mean ANYTHING! Until their next meal. No treats, no table scraps, zilch! Then put their food down at dinner. Repeat repeat repeat til they understand that they have to eat what's given or they'll starve (and they WON'T starve!!).

It is a hard approach and takes A LOT of willpower on your part, but as long as they eat even only a mouthful of their meals after a day or so then you know you're winning. My pup took a couple of days before she gave in a scoffed down the whole bowlful!

ETA: Did I mention NO TREATS?!?


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

We only adopted Evie (ShihTZU X) last November. The vet advised to take her off the boiled chicken which she would eat with relish, but she also had in a separate bowl a small amount of complete dried food.
The vet advised cutting the chicken out as it was too much protein.
I have done this and have nearly been tearing my hair out trying to get her to eat properly as she hardly touched the kibble unless it was the moist one which I found contained a lot of fat which was not good as she piled the weight on with that.
Affter trying several dried food, I finally got her to nibble on Pedigree complete dried for small dogs. Not a huge amount but at least she was trying.
I now put a small amount of dried food down for her to graze on and am trying different tins.
I put the wet food down about 6 pm and put the dried food up until she has eaten her wet one.
She will only eat about a 1/4 of a tin or a Tray of Natures diet which she gets through eventually.
I leave it down for a good while and throw away what she doesn't eat.
I too thought Evie would starve herself but she has certainly improved in small steps while I have been feeding her this way.
It was hard not to give into her and give her some boiled chicken.
She is a little trimmer but she hasn't starved and certainly isn't underweight.
I have found that she doesn't like tinned food with gravy in so I try and go for the loaf type.
Last night and tonight it's Chappie ( which she is eating, slow but sure) and I have Butchers tripe mix in the cupboard as I am trying to find out which one goes down the best.
I won't worry if she doesn't eat her wet food one night as I will give her her dried food to nibble afterwards so that I know she won't go hungry.
I tell her that it's her choice and refuse to give in to feeding the chicken.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

your boys sound a bit like my lot, they get bored easy if i feed the same food every day (think i'd be bored of eating the same thing day in day out) they get a variety of wets and dry, wets i feed are naturediet, wainwrights, lily's kitchen, nose2tail, butchers tripe mix, natures menu tins (they can't eat the pouches as they make them sick), webbox natural trays, arden grange partners dry food i rotate between eden, james wellbeloved, arden grange, wafcol (salmon & potato) (i rotate the flavours in the arden grange and james wellbeloved) they also get cooked liver, sardines, boiled chicken, raw green tripe etc


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

With the kibble try adding a couple of teaspoons boiling water, let it stand a few minutes, stir and serve. It just enhances the flavour, makes it more appetising and easier to eat. For the NatureDiet freeze individual portions, that way you can change the flavours whenever you like. Ice cube trays are good , or I've got some little rectangular tubs with click on lids that work well.I also give Tango tinned sardines 1-2 x a week. 
The joys of having small dogs !


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help everyone, especially those with small dogs who realise how fussy and stubborn they are! Firstly, those the starving them into submission isn't an option as Denzil HAS to have his meds with food. Secondly, my boys know if they don't eat their meals there's NO treats but they would rather starve to be honest and they will starve themselves. Thirdly, the Millie's Wolfheart kibble would be far too big if the it were the size of a ten pence piece so thanks for letting me know. This is the problem with kibble the pieces are massive in the ones that are good for them. Fourthly, thanks for all the ideas will definitely try some of them especial freezing the natures diet that will save me a fortune! Lastly, I wouldn't give them Chappie due to the junk they put in it, I don't think Sammy would touch it either, have you seen the red review by Sixstar? Also pedigree chum kibble is out as it makes my boys very sick. I also think that feeding boiled chicken every day would definitely be too much protein so I'm grateful. It all helps they eat well yesterday I changed the flavour of the natures diet to the chicken, rice and veg along with their Royal Canin but ten to one today they'll be turning their noses up at it! I have also tried to add hot water or a little gravy to the kibble and they wouldn't eat it! Thanks for the other posts that have said their dogs are as fussy as mine I don't feel as bad now. It's hard enough when you have a dog that's well but when they have so many health issues it really difficult, if anyone knows of a good quality kibble that's about a centimeter in diameter Max I would be grateful?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to have real issues getting one of my chihuahuas to eat, thankfully since he was neutered he eats pretty much anything, but when he was fussy one kibble he would eat most of the time was Ziwipeak. It's expensive but you don't need to feed much & with them being small dogs it shouldn't work out too bad. Lily's kitchen might be one to try as well, but Ziwipeak has a much stronger smell so I'd imagine it's more appealing to the dogs


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Applaws small and medium dry food is small, it is the smallest kibble I have ever fed Holly.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Fish4Dogs have recently brought out a toy breed diet that may be worth looking at - Fish4Dogs Finest Toy Breed - they have a money back guarantee on their foods so if yours didn't like it, then nothing lost.

There is also James Wellbeloved small breed which has very small sized kibble pieces and more of a variety of flavours (duck, lamb, turkey or fish) - Small Breed Adult - James WellBeloved

Naturediet (and any other wet for that matter) can be frozen so you needn't go through a whole tray of one flavour at a time - you could have several on the go decanted into portions in the freezer. Feeding the kibble with a chunk of Naturediet or similar, and a splash of hot water, all mixed together to make a meaty 'gravy' is normally quite popular.

Tough love is well and good, and undoubtedly the best option for 99.9% of dogs - but when contending with ill ones who need medications, that's an entirely different matter.


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> TChappie due to the junk they put in it, I don't think Sammy would touch it either, have you seen the red review by Sixstar? Also pedigree chum kibble is out as it makes my boys very sick. I also think that feeding boiled chicken every day would definitely be /QUOTE]
> 
> Chappie was a one off, but I'm trying different ones if I can.
> Evie seems to like Natures Diet and Butchers mixed Tripe so far, but even then, she still likes to eat her wet food in two or three bits as she does her kibble.
> ...


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Thank you so much for your help everyone, especially those with small dogs who realise how fussy and stubborn they are! Firstly, those the starving them into submission isn't an option as Denzil HAS to have his meds with food. Secondly, my boys know if they don't eat their meals there's NO treats but they would rather starve to be honest and they will starve themselves. Thirdly, the Millie's Wolfheart kibble would be far too big if the it were the size of a ten pence piece so thanks for letting me know. This is the problem with kibble the pieces are massive in the ones that are good for them. Fourthly, thanks for all the ideas will definitely try some of them especial freezing the natures diet that will save me a fortune! Lastly, I wouldn't give them Chappie due to the junk they put in it, I don't think Sammy would touch it either, have you seen the red review by Sixstar? Also pedigree chum kibble is out as it makes my boys very sick. I also think that feeding boiled chicken every day would definitely be too much protein so I'm grateful. It all helps they eat well yesterday I changed the flavour of the natures diet to the chicken, rice and veg along with their Royal Canin but ten to one today they'll be turning their noses up at it! I have also tried to add hot water or a little gravy to the kibble and they wouldn't eat it! Thanks for the other posts that have said their dogs are as fussy as mine I don't feel as bad now. It's hard enough when you have a dog that's well but when they have so many health issues it really difficult, if anyone knows of a good quality kibble that's about a centimeter in diameter Max I would be grateful?


You have my sympathy. I have two small dogs, Tia who will eat anything that fits down her oesophagus and Alfie who is the fussiest little thing ever. She hoovers her food up in seconds and has her eye on Alfies while Alfie will chew one piece at a time when he finally gets round to eating it which can be several hours later. He just doesn't seem interested in eating anything much. I'm sure he wouldn't be the least bit bothered if I took his food up, probably think "Thank God she's took that away".He won't touch any wet food and won't eat kibble that has had water added to it but I do put a small amount of shredded cooked chicken on top of his dinner which he sometimes eats straight away but then leaves his kibble. I've even resorted to making a game out of it and rolling the kibble across the floor one piece at a time so he chases it and then eats it or saying to him "Hurry up Tia's going to get it" which sometimes works. Yes I know I'm slightly insane but blame the dogs for that :laugh:

He used to like Applaws when I first got it but I think he gets bored easily, we're talking a couple of days here not weeks, then I tried them on Gentle dog food and again he liked it when I first got it but now won't touch it. It comes in cylinder shaped pieces about an inch long so I had to cut each one into 4 pieces so the size was manageable for them. So he's now on Acana adult small breed which seems to be going ok so far while Tia finishes off the bag of Gentle. The only food/treat Alfie actually gets excited about is the Fish4dogs sea wraps.

Acana small breed has very small pieces and they are also a lot thinner than any others I have seen, it's approx. 1cm in diameter and 2mm thick.

I'm sure someone put a link up the other day about buying one 400g bag and getting another free. Don't remember if that included the small breed one though.

Good luck


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thankyou everyone! Denzil's true to form ate lunch yesterday and dinner last night and lunch today by tonight he was bored again! He has to have three small meals a day so I can understand why he's bored. They both leave kibble and only eat it in full a couple of days a week really so I will check out some of the kibble ideas you've posted. I'm also cheered by other 'mummy's' out there and Daddies of course. When I told me husband that there were suggestions of 'take it or leave it', he said 'never' lol. Denzil even refused to eat at the hospital because he remembered that the Science Plan made him sick the time before. There are also denta chews he refuses to eat because he nearly chocked on a piece months ago. 
The problem I've had with the natures diet is that some of the packets smell disgusting when opened and my boys won't touch it and I don't blame them it smell rotten. I had to take two packs back to PAH and they said that this can happen with the packs and they kindly refunded me. If they are stored near lights and get warm it stinks, particularly the sensitive one with Salmon!
Sammy won't eat anything that smells of fish or has gravy but I trust him, he has a very sensitive tummy and he knows what's right for him. He won't touch anything that's not quite right, won't pick up dropped food or spilled dog food even. He won't pick up bones or anything in the street he will only eat 'cooked food' and it has to be thoroughly cooked he won't touch it if it pink. He won't eat fatty food either his only vice is a little taste of 'popadom' if we have a take away (I know that's wrong but it drives him crazy!!)
I would also like to ask the advocates of raw food how and what they feed because if cooked chicken is too much protein how do you feed raw bones ect?
I would also like to say to the person with the adopted little one a big WELL DONE! It's great that you are giving this little one a chance in a superb home like yours! Your going great as well, I suppose it's guess work just finding ground when you have no idea what or how they've been fed. Thanks again everyone will have a look around when we go to the vets I know they sell the James Wellbeloved but I thought that had the same gunk in it as Royal Canin? Just to prove me wrong they've both eaten all their kibble tonight!


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

I feel your pain small dogs seem to be fussy due to being treated like royalty. If yours are anything like mine they think they are a baby and rule the roost but how can you say no to such beautiful big eyes and cuteness haha.

I've tried most of the good dry/wet food out there. Mine wouldn't touch Milles Wolfheart and its a medium size kibble and I don't think they do small. Some good small kibble size are applaws (my dog didnt mind this but it made her no2's runny), Fish 4 dogs small bite (its tiny but mine doesn't like fish flavoured food) and Eden (the dry food she on now and likes, some say they have issues with the richness and runny no2's but my dog has firm hard stools on it.

My dog (she's a cav) is like yours she would eat just plain cooked chicken everyday of her life and be in heaven. I struggle feeding her wet sometimes she turns her nose up at it. Only thing she eats is Raw food so thats why I feed it, I understand you can't so don't worry. 

I'd email applaws they defo give out free samples they did to me and Fish4dogs do samples for a small amount of money and so do Eden.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

That's great thank you soooo much for that info it's really helped. Funnily enough I was looking into Eden but thought the kibble might be too big but I will contact them today! My Yorkie Sammy-is the same about fish he hates it in any form. I've tried it from my plate, bones out of course, and he still looks at me as if I'm trying to poison him! Haha Denzil will have a go but it upsets his stomach and my vet has told me not to give anything fish related to either of them because she says fish is not 'natural' food for a dog they wouldn't be able to eat it in the wild as they're not good fishermen. Yes she's dry but funny, I can't imagine either of my dogs with a fishing rod either. They call Sammy the sweetie snob at our vets as they give them treats for being good and at pets at home the staff ask if the boys would like a treat but my boys won't eat any of it.
Denzil's not as fussy as Sammy but he's getting there. They had some Chicken last night and nearly took my hand off as though they were starved! How do you feed raw, I'm interested?


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

Evie actually ate a quarter of a tray of Natures iet Turkey and rabbit last night and only walked away once, then came back quickly and ate the rest.
Normally she is picking at it.
In the mornings we bring her kibble into the living room with us and she will eat some.
Not a huge amount but she will eat a few more bits through the daytime.
Her poo's aren't tiny and nice texture, so it looks like she is getting enough to sustain her and she is very energetic.
She struggled to go to the loo before and it was fairly hard, so I think the Natures diet suits her.
I also found some smaller trays of Butchers in Home Bargains so I bought a couple to see if she liked that.
I was reading in a dog mag that I bought that if you have a fussy dog, then try to ignore it when it does eat and I have found that it does work with Evie.
I actually walked into the kitchen while she was eating last night and she didn't follow me.
She won't eat in the kitchen and normally only when we are in the living room.
I am wondering if it's partly a security thing and she needs to be sure that we aren't going to leave her as she has had so many homes in the past. Maybe five counting going into the rescue twice. 
A lot in a little four year old dogs life.
The people on this forum have been so helpful and made some really good suggestions about the different varieties of food.
I'm so glad that I joined.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just be careful and check the food as you put it into her bowl because I found a small piece of green plastic in the Turkey and Rabbit yesterday! I am awaiting a pre paid envelope to send it off to the company. I'm going to try Applaws instead.


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, I will. I chop her food up small so I will keep an eye on it.
As she's at last eating and enjoying something I don't want to chhange her, but I am trying different foods as well just in case she goes of the Narues Diet.
I have found that she likes us both to be here when she eats her evening meal and if my hubby has to go somewhere, she will save a little bit until he comes back, Then she will go straight back to her dish and eat it up.
Does this seem like a security thing because she has had so many homes?
At least now, she has her forever home, as no matter what, she is here to stay with us.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I've just bought two trays of Wainrights pate to try as Denzil won't eat it at all! I've had to give them a bit if chicken because they just eat a little kibble and I threw their food away. Seen the vet today and they give us a leaflet on 'changing food' and it states that you must not use 'tough love' methods of feeding. It also says that wet food must never be given chilled and to warm it or add a little boiled water as someone on here stated so that's good as I've been serving it chilled and obviously it doesn't smell nice! So I will try that with the Wainrights after find plastic in the Natures diet I won't be buying that again!


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

About NaturesDiet and the plastic, I wouldn't let it put you off, I remember few months back someone posted they found metal in Wainwrights wet food. It happens to all of them so you just have to check.

Any vet i've talked to have said tough love all the way. They said if they are hungry they will eat. As long as they are having water I think a day not eating won't kill them. Yours is probably like mine they know if they wait a little big longer they get given what they want. 

Yeah Eden is very small and i've just ordered the samples from Acana as someone posted (thanks) about the buy one get one free. I may have gone a bit mad and ordered 4 lots for the dog and 2 for the cat but so good price and cheaper than buying treats. The small breed came today and is small sized kibble and chicken flavour. 

I feed nutriment preprepared raw food. I did feed raw myself for a while but due to working and college found it hard to get to supermarket and butchers. Nutriment is easy and she loves it and is doing great on it. No big bones to worry about choking on and the list of ingredients are amazing. I don't really have to buy supplements as it has everything you would need in it. 

Does sound like a security thing about your dog Weasle and maybe its getting to a little rountine now. I always watch my dog eat anyway just incase she ever choked or anything. 

Does your dog like cheese yorkie? I sometimes add a little water and tiny bit of grated cheese to my dogs kibble warm it up in microwave and she eats it then. I don't do it all the time just when she being very fussy. 

She won't eat the Acana at the moment just rubs her head on it (odd dog), but if I offered it as a treat no doubt she love them. She is the same with Eden could put a bowl down and won't eat it but loves it given as treats.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks but I've double checked the 'tough love' thing with the hospital and been told its both cruel and nonsense. Apparently, some dogs will route in bins or eat rubbish outside sooner than eat food put down for them. I have tried the picking up the food then putting it back down but believe me Sammy would starve himself for days sooner than eat something he thinks is bad for him. The last time I tried that stunt he collapsed and had to be taken to our old vet and his temperature was too low and he had picked up something a bird had dropped outside and made himself I'll. Denzil also made himself vomit bile because he refused to eat the food in the hospital. We have to back back at night and bring him home late at night so he will eat. I think it depends on the dog and/or breed as to whether something works or not. But as Denzil is on meds we have to give him with food I cannot mess about with there.
Sammy and Denzil won't eat cheese and I've been told that it isn't good for them too high in fat and as Denzil is on steroids and already over weight that's out. I don't really want to get into them having high fat/ high cholesterol foods. They enjoy lactose free yogurt from PAH it bring Denzil's temp down and they love that!
I'm worried about the finding metal in Wainrights! I bought some if that yesterday. Why do we except that it's ok for plastic and metal in our dogs foods? Would we accept it in ours? I don't think we would be happy if we had to check out our tins if beans for objects before we ate it? Why is it ok for our dogs these pet food places are getting away with murder aren't they?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i understand you can't starve denzel- but if you only give him a tiny bit each meal then he should eat it. as for the other, feed them seperately (so they can't see what the other got) and wait it out. a yorkie will Not starve itself- if it does then you need to look for an underlying illness.
i can't remember, but is it yourself with the standard yorkies? (i think there is only a few on here within the standard weight). 
as long as the dog is over 4.5lbs then normal kibble size isn't a problem- in fact it will keep their teeth better- and being a yorkie and mix they Need their teeth carefully monitored as you know.
my mums missy is very fussy- normally getting whatever she asks for- so i waited until my parents went on holiday and i was minding her dogs to get her on a proper diet... 5 days she waited it out, then gave in- and to look at her you wouldn't have noticed- though she did lose a few onces! 
it wasn't nonsense nor cruel- it got her to eat actual quality food- not the rubbish the other vets tried to flog me! (granted it was supposedly 'palatable' but the sugar content was scary!) as long as they are drinking they Can go a few days without food- unless on meds or diabetic etc.


if you're ever worried about denzel not having enough in his tummy for his meds then get a paste consistency in a wet food and slowly syringe into his mouth if needed- assuming he is good with a syringe and being held of course, and only enough to allow the meds to absorb. 

but really, if they are starving themselves ill no matter what kibble you try- you really need to go back to a vet and ask why- you can't just blame the breed on that- they are still dogs and shouldn't Not eat!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just had the postage paid envelope to send the piece of plastic back to Natures Diet so at least they are bothered about it! Some might think I'm daft but if we informed the companies about these things rather than just 'watching out' for them then the standards might get better.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Break through!! Thank you to all who said to add a little warm water! I added a little pre-boiled water it worked! They looked at each other at first as though to say, 'what's she up to giving us this?' But they eat every last but Royal Canin as well.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I'm glad they are eating. I don't think being fussy is a yorkie trait though. Mine loves eating and I have to watch her or she will eat my other dog's food as well. I'm not sure what size yours is, but mine is 4kg. She has a mix of wet and dry and the kibble is the same as the one my 9kg cross eats. They both have a teaspoon of organic coconut oil every day and that is supposed to be good for them.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Everyone in my family both sides have Yorkies, all sizes, and I don't think its fussy it's the fact they have delicate tummies. My old Yorkie who died two years ago had a delicate tummy from the word go, he couldn't take wet dog food he nearly died as a pup due to his intolerance. He had sensitive skin as well and was allergic to grass and ticks. Sammy, whose ten, has never had skin issues but is hyper fussy and can't be bothered with dog treats of any sort and has to have small amounts of food. Denzil, a Morkie, before the illness would eat rubbish if we didn't watch him hence the reason he got I meningitis by eat a bit of a dead bird whilst my back was turned, but now is very fussy what he eats! My sister has two Yorkie girls the size of yours and it's taken her years to get the correct combination of food but now it's not agreeing with both of them, she can't think why, but they are both experiencing vomiting and diahorrea on and off. My in-laws have a limitless Black and Tan Yorkie who is as bad as Sammy with his food. I was talking with another lady at the vets and she said her Yorkie was the same and she was asking them what they recommended. Another young girl with a Cavapoo said her dog had no interest in dog food and although she wouldn't give her dog her food he thought he should share their food not have separate food. I think as dogs are evolving they think they should have our food not their own as it smells nicer. My son says he doesn't blame them that the Royal Canin smells ok but the Natures Diet stinks and I think he has a valid point. As the worse the wet food smells and the least likely they are to eat it. My Mother would say you can trust a dogs nose they usually know, if they are an adult, what is safe and what's not. I'm not so sure I would like to test that with Densil but Sammy definitely knows what is good or not I would definitely trust Sammy's nose any day.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I would just like to thank Elly at Leadondogshop for sending me a free sample of Eden kibble and the holistic treats they sent at their own expense for my boys. I am really touch by this I only email to enquire about the size of the Eden kibble as well and Elly emailed back saying she would send 'The Boys' a sample to see if they liked it to save me more expense. They absolutely love it as well just give the a few pieces to try and they eat it like it was a treat! I must admit it does smell nice for kibble. They are still eating all their Royal Canin with the Wainrights and they seem a lot more settled.


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm really pleased that your two are eating, Yorkie-mum. 
We always give the ferrets their meat or cooked chicken at room temperature and Evie seems to prefer hers like this too, although I sometimes nuke it in the microwave or add a bit of warm water if I forget to take it out of the fridge early enough.

Evie seems to prefer the Natures diet to a lot of other wet foods that I have tried her on and still eats her 1/4 of a tray in the evening and a small amount of Pedigree kibble in the day.
I dish her wet food out about 6 and she eats a little, then she goes into the kitchen for a couple of hours while the ferrets come out to play.
She doesn't eat her Natures Diet straight away and I take it into the kitchen for her, but when it's time for her to come back into the living room with us, I bring her food back in and tonight she has really wolfed it down.
She wasn't too keen on the Butches tray on it's own but I mixed a bit in with her ND the other night and she didn't notice and it went down with that.
If she doesn't eat her wet food by the time we go to bed, I throw it away and just leave the rest of her kibble down.
I told my hubby that if she was hungry, she would eat, but it was worrying when she first came to us, especially as we hadn't had a dog for nineteen years.
The two dogs that I had then, would practically eat anything, so it was a bit of a shock to the system to have a dog that was so finicky.
I had to make allowances as she has been totally disrupted with having workmen in and out of the garden and scaffolding around the house while they put the insulation up outside and concreted etc.
As soon as she saw a yellow jacket and white hat outside the window or they were banging, it really freaked her out and it was hard to stop her barking when they were here.
It's all finished bar a bit of touching up and we have our privacy back, so maybe our little girl can settle in properly after being in new homes and then back to the rescue.
I wonder sometimes what goes through their little heads when they have been adopted and then sent back again.
Perhaps she wonders if I will be the next one to give her up, but no chance of that and I am working hard to make her happy and feel secure with lots of love.
I think I would have been at my wits end without this forum and people to chat to who have had or having similar problems.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I think your brilliant! It's harder adopting particularly when the poor things been shipped from pillow to post and I do think some people have unreasonable expectations about dogs.
Both the boys are living Wainrights and I bought the grain free stuff today twelve trays for £9.99 that'll do haha I've just got to sort the kibble out. For the first time ever they are asking for their dinner and tea and waiting whilst I dish it up, they normally only do that if they're having boiled chicken. Denzil's also more relaxed and not asking for chews or treats.
Hope it carries on!


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

No, Just a devil for punishment. lol.
One look at Evies pic on the Small dog rescue site and I was hooked. It was the loving look she had in her eyes.
I didn't need to meet her before we adopted her as we were ready to take her on, whatever she was like.
The lady at the rescue had a long chat with me on the phone so I knew that previously she had been given up at least twice not counting being adopted from the rescue.

I fostered ferrets for about ten years and it really opened my eyes about how many other animals as well as ferrets are given up to rescues.
All of my animals have been unwanted before we had them.
When I got my other two dogs that I had many years ago, One was from the RSPCA and the other, a MinPin, was advertised in a pet shop for £5 because she was no good for showing or breeding. We were her 3rd home in 11 months.
e always had to keep a large sheet of plastic on the floor covered in newspaper as she was kept outside before we had her and never housetrained. She was quite highly strung and never did get housetrained, but she lived until she was fifteen and knew that she was loved, no matter what.
I think animals give you so much more in return for what you do for them and Evie has a lot of lovely ways as well as devilish ones lol.

I'm going to get Evie some more Natures Diet tomorrow as she is enjoying it more each night.
I still leave her a small amount of kibble down to nibble on as I know she won't gorge herself.
A 1/4 of a tray of natures diet chops up into quite a lot of mouthfuls so if she eats that and some kibble then I know she will be OK.
She's just gone up to bed with hubby and keeps my side warm until I go up, Bless her.
I always said that I would never have another dog, but here I am enjoying every minute that I have her (that is until she barks at other dogs and the yellow coated workmen) lol

I'm glad that you have got yours eating something which they enjoy.
I will also look out for Wainrights. 
We haven't been to the new pet shop yet, which is on our bus route, but I have found out that they stock quite a lot of different things so I may possibly find it there.
It would be good to have another brand of food to fall back on if I can't get Natures Diet for some reason
It helps a lot to share these things with someone who understands, and I have had some very good advice from the members here.
I was so worried about her eating, especially after I took her off the chicken which was the only thing that she would eat properly, but I knew that chicken wasn't good for her on it's own and she wouldn't touch the kibble at all when she had that.
Like your boys, she is looking forward to her evening meals more now and knows when I am chopping it up, but still won't finish it until we are both in the room with her. We ignore her when she is eating as she can be easily distracted.
We must really love animals when a little thing like eating their dinners makes our day.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Please be extra vigilant with the natures diet? I've had three people tell me they have found plastic in the food one found the same green stuff as I did, someone found blue rubber/ plastic and someone else found a piece of white plastic.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had to sto putting warm water with the Wainwrights by the way as our older dog has got loose stools and has had a few accidents if that doesn't stop it I won't use the Duck and Rice Wainwrights as it might be too rich.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Should I be feeding Sammy a lower protein diet to Denzil anyway?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Should I be feeding Sammy a lower protein diet to Denzil anyway?


Because of his age or....?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just his age really but I have noticed that if he has chicken breast for a few day he has loose stools.


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Just his age really but I have noticed that if he has chicken breast for a few day he has loose stools.


When my older ferret has chicken breast, he poo's are seedy.
The vet told me that this happens when the liver can't cope with too much protein, so she mainly has her kibble now and chicken for atreat occasionally.

I have finally got Evie right off the cooked chicken now (only for a treat when hubby has chicken), and is eating a 1/4 tray of natures diet and a small amount of Pedigree kibble for small dogs.
We got a bus to the new pet shop a couple of days ago, and bought her 16 trays+ 2 free trays now that I know she will eat it.
I also bought a couple of James WellBeloved pouches and she loves that too, so slowly we are getting there, as it's nice for them to have a change sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## Weasellady (Dec 30, 2013)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Please be extra vigilant with the natures diet? I've had three people tell me they have found plastic in the food one found the same green stuff as I did, someone found blue rubber/ plastic and someone else found a piece of white plastic.


Thanks, I have been keeping an eye on it since you first mentioned it. 
I used to just chop it into small pieces but now I mash it with a fork and then stir it around so she can pick it up, so I would see or feel anything strange in it.


----------

